# Weed Identification - Louisiana



## lilrock_72

Greetings All! I am trying to take my yard back. Looking for a plan of attack. I have not cut my grass since November. I think most of the grass I have is St. Augustine.


I have a few patches of weeds I can't identify. I think there is crabgrass, clover and dollar weed for sure, but I can't identify the rest











I plan on spot spraying Atrazine + Tenacity is this a good idea. Most of the weeds are is one patch. The dollar weeds are in a bigger section only on the eastside of the house. I've read where Atrazine and Tenacity can be mixed but should I use a Surfactant +Lazer blue?


----------



## g-man

I dont know much about the warm season weeds, but image 2 and 3 show too many. I would just use round up and start over those areas.


----------



## McDiddles

From top to bottom: 1: Centipede maybe, not 100% on that, 2: has several weeds, 3: "Carolina Geranium", 4: some variety of "Plaintain" (paleseed or broadleaf?)4: This is a tough one, I'd guess "Blue eyed Grass". 4: could be "Dollarweed" but hard to tell from the photo.

No crabgrass there. The clover you're seeing is actually oxalis, or woodsorrel.

Given the few photo's you've provided you might want to think about renovation. I'm not seeing a lot grass in there at all.I'm not familiar with St. Aug. herbicides. I'd read through the label first.


----------

